# Fly Bikes Tierra V2, Proper Bolt Front Hub+KHE The Big V?



## chasseur (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mir einen neuen Lenker zulegen, mein bisheriger Favorit ist der Fly Bikes Tierra V2.
Habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Wenn ja 27-29" Leicht und Stabil!
Außerdem wollte ich mir ein neues Laufrad kaufen (vorne)
Ich wollte mir die Proper Bolt Front Hub mit der KHE The Big V Felge kombinieren.
Könntet ihr mir noch stabile Speichen empfehlen? 
Oder habt ihr ander Vorschläge für Nabe oder Laufrad?-> Leicht und Stabil.
Was sagt ihr zum Lenker und zum Laufrad?
Links:
Lenker: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=13149
Nabe: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=11445
Felge: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10391


----------



## RISE (7. September 2010)

Die Felge wär mir persönlich zu risikoreich, der Rest geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chasseur (7. September 2010)

Was heißt zu risikoreich?


----------



## RISE (7. September 2010)

Zuwenig Gewicht, zuviel KHE/Alienation. Nicht, dass ich als Leichtgewicht dazu neige, Felgen kaputt zu machen, aber 303g sind arg wenig. Dazu finde ich den KHE Freecoaster gut, den Rest möchte ich nicht am Rad haben. 
Wenn du sauber fährst, funktioniert das sicherlich auch.


----------



## chasseur (7. September 2010)

ich mit meinen 53kg na ja so sauber fahr ich auch nicht  sag mir dann mal eine schöne alternative?


----------



## RISE (7. September 2010)

Ok, 53kg sollten echt gehen. Ich würde auch rein aus meinem Geiz heraus eher einmal in was kantiges a la Hazard Lite oder 7KA investieren oder diese neue Odyssey Quadrant (falls die hält), meinetwegen auch was leichtes von Sun. Die Fly Felge ist auch schick.


----------



## chasseur (8. September 2010)

ok, dann bräuchte ich noch speichen? Hast du da ne empfehlung?


----------

